# Review: RoeBuck Tool Case - Detailing Bag



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

*The Product:* Roebuck Tool Bag / TOOLBAG COMBI KL603










*Price Point:* RRP £36.07 although purchased from ebay for £19.99

*Tested on:* My kit

*Manufacturers 'Blurb':* (From ebay as nothing on manufacturers site)
ROEBUCK PULL ALONG TOOLCASE AND HANDY TOOLBAG

RRP £36 - OUR PRICE TO CLEAR £19.99

MANUFACTURED FROM HARD WEARING, TEAR RESISTANT, WATER RESISTANT 600D POLYESTER

REINFORCED BOTTOM STORAGE BAG WITH MULTIPLE INTERNAL POCKETS

INTERNAL TOOLBOARD

6 EXTERNAL TOOLPOUCHES

SPIRIT LEVEL HOLDER

HEAVY DUTY TELESCOPIC HANDLE

TWIN WHEEL BASE

ADDITIONAL HANDY TOOLBAG WITH MULTIPLE EXTERNAL POCKETS, 9 EXTERNAL POUCHES, 3 TOOL CLIPS AND RE-INFORCED HANDLES

FITS SECURELY TO ROLL ALONG BAG FOR EASE OF TRANSPORT.

510 (L) 230 (W) 440 (H) - BOTTOM BAG

MANUFACTURED IN THE SAME FACTORY AS THE STANLEY TOOLCASES

AS SUPPLIED BY LEADING TOOL DISTRIBUTOR - BUCK & HICKMAN

SOME ASSEMBLY IS REQUIRED

*Overview*
After a fair amount of interest on DW about this bag and weeks of seeing other people rave about it, I took the plunge and bought the bag set at the silly price of £19.99 with a postage cost of a further £5 from the seller on ebay. The bag arrived well packed in a cardboard box with the smaller of the two bags inside the larger.

There is, as the seller remarks, some assembly required and if you are a 'lad' like me, you'll not use the instructions UNTIL you need to work out where the two stiffening boards fit! Then it all becomes clear.










Both bags seem very well made and are 600D Nylon and so will stand up to some decent hardcore wear. Nothing about the kit seems cheap or shoddy. I imagine most people would be happy to pay £19.99 for either bag let alone both! The bags are very attractive (well, in a bag like way!) in black with red piping. The smaller bag has a couple of attachments on one side which I can't honestly work out how they work! No doubt someone brighter than me will offer help on that one.










The top bag is 45cm wide, 14cm deep and 28cm high. It has a full length strong nylon zip and carrying handles as well as two plastic clips to attach it to the lower bag or a shoulder strap which surprisingly, wasn't included. Along the front the bag has five pockets with a further two at each end. These are easily large enough for smaller bottles of product such as polish or smaller sprays (like SV Nano, DDJ Red Mist, etc). The back of the bag has two long pockets one of which is zipped. These can easily be used for either more larger products or mf cloths.










Inside the bag you have an amazing 20 further small pockets which are capable of holding small bottles such as Nano, metal polish, etc. However the bags main cavity is easily large enough to carry a DA or Rotary polisher but this would largely take up the whole space along with a couple of MF's or towels. The handles are well attached and the whole bag seems to be well put together.

Lower Bag
The Lower bag comes with its own trolley which extends like an overnight suitcase. What is different though is that the front rack will extend allowing you to carry the top bag in front of it. This is a great idea because it means you can either stack a further bag or small case on top or, use it to carry the plastic case that came with your DA or polisher. Obviously the trolly has wheels and these are very sturdy compared to most suitcase wheels.

















The Bag measures 28cm Deep, 45 cm wide and is 35cm high. It has a pocket on either end which are easily big enough to hold a couple of pads or more. Above them are a few small loops which would allow you to slot brushes down them. At the front, the bag has four decent sized pockets big enough for reasonable sized bottles of Meguiars or AG type bottles.

The interior of the bag is cavernous. Inside the lid/top of the bag are two mesh pockets which would suit applicators. The main space can be divided into two sections via a removable divider which on one side has two elasticated net pockets and on the other, four large pockets. Around the outer walls you get another 15 pockets.

















Again, this bag is easily large enough to carry a DA or polisher PLUS towels, heads or MF's. The space inside is very large!

















*In-depth*
I think this bag is probably the ultimate detailing bag. It has pockets and more pockets. I keep finding little touches which show that that designers have tried to eek out a use for every little space. For example, on the back of the large bag is a strap carrying handle, just above that is an elasticated loop which can easily be utilised for a long brush.

*Packaging:* Came in a large box and was also wrapped in a sturdy polythene bag. Clear instructions make assembly dead easy (even for a lad).

*In Use: *

I've used this bag on a couple of details up to now and it is just the business. Its tough and rugged (just like me lol!) while being incredibly useful (unlike me!). The loops are a little small for some bottles but that can easily be remedied by unpicking the stitching dividing two pockets, alternatively, you just put the stuff in the bag which is my way at the end of doing a job.

















The material seems hard and durable and the odd splashes wipe off easily and it does seem pretty waterproof. As I said, it will easily carry one polishing machine (shown with a PC) and possibly two. I would struggle to find something for every nook and cranny but always have a swathe of MF's and towels so they can fill it quite easily.

The wheels and easy transportability of this kit is what make it for me. It just seems to be the ideal bag for the likes of the detailer. Like someone actually sat down and thought about what we could do with.

*Value:* Even at full RRP (£36) this is a superb deal. At £20 its an absolute bargain.

*Conclusions:* Easily one of the best £20 I have spent in detailing. Would recommend this to anyone even thinking about starting detailing. Great quality for the price (if this had a major name on it such as Stanley, you'd expect it to be twice the RRP) and well thought out. You'd have to me mad not to get one.

































*USER OVERALL RATING: *
10/10


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Cullers said:


> There is, as the seller remarks, some assembly required and if you are a 'lad' like me, you'll not use the instructions UNTIL you need to work out where the two stiffening boards fit! Then it all becomes clear.
> 
> The smaller bag has a couple of attachments on one side which I can't honestly work out how they work! No doubt someone brighter than me will offer help on that one.


I have just bought the bag too... it is great!

I also agree with the statements above... I had a bit of a time getting the boards in... it's very tight! :doublesho

And, someone, please tell me what the fob-watch chain and silver clip are for on the small bag... I have no idea either!



:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Good review, I quite fancy one now! :thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> And, someone, please tell me what the fob-watch chain and silver clip are for on the small bag... I have no idea either!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


The clip is for a measuring tape and the chain is for hanging a saw from.

It is a tool bag remember :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Het, I didn't get a shggy dog with mine.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

vroomtshh said:


> The clip is for a measuring tape and the chain is for hanging a saw from.
> 
> It is a tool bag remember :thumb:


and I'm a finance director...

What's a saw? 

Thanks!

:thumb:



The Detail Doctor said:


> Het, I didn't get a shggy dog with mine.


Me neither!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Het, I didn't get a shggy dog with mine.


You didn't, I got a cat with mine!
Or that's what I presumed when I opened the door to the delivery chap, and a white one decided to invite itself in for a wander around.
I think we've been approved as potential daytime shelterer/feeder. :lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

thanks Cullers, I have just assembled mine.

anyone know if the second bag can be attatched at the top?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> thanks Cullers, I have just assembled mine.
> 
> anyone know if the second bag can be attatched at the top?


I attached mine with the velcro strap on the bottom of the small back, to the handles of the big bag..

:thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I turned the bag on its side which means that the plastic clips fasten together.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Put the trolley handle of the bottom bag through the "slip" on the back of the small bag, it's behind the rear zipped pocket 

S


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## SausageStick (Apr 15, 2008)

vroomtshh said:


> The clip is for a measuring tape and the chain is for hanging a saw from.


The chain can also be used for hanging masking tape :thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

i tried the fob watch option but my waist coat wasn't strong enough!


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

woohoo, only 2 left today and i managed to get 1


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Where can I get one of these bags from.
Don't think them make them any more!!
Any suggestions.


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Great looking bag. Roebuck is a very good tool manufacturer. All my tools and fellow engineers tools were Roebuck when I worked for Bosch.

If you are looking for Roebuck tools, Buck and Hickman are the main supplier for all Roebuck tools which my father in law happens to be branch manager for in Cardiff so have a few freebies!


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Crispo said:


> Great looking bag. Roebuck is a very good tool manufacturer. All my tools and fellow engineers tools were Roebuck when I worked for Bosch.
> 
> If you are looking for Roebuck tools, Buck and Hickman are the main supplier for all Roebuck tools which my father in law happens to be branch manager for in Cardiff so have a few freebies!


Thanks for the info.
I've tried the web site, it's not listed any more. They must of stopped making it.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I got one the first time round  best buy I made in a very long time, I use it regularly, and it's held up to a fair bit of abuse!!
I'd buy another tomorrow if they came up again


----------

